# PANORAMICAS: Miraflores y Chorrillos



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pero como no va a haber harta gente en la playa si es la recontraconcurrida AGUA DULCE, faltaba más.

Bueno, aparte de eso, me gustaron muchos las fotos.


----------



## gotland (Sep 29, 2005)

las fotos del atardecer estan benas, si le tomabas una con el sol de fondo mejor todavia


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Si, había harta gente en la playa y lo malo de eso es que como el mejor momento para tomar las fotos es al atardecer, pues toda la gente está volviendo de la bendita playa y claro, con pirañas incluidas en la procesión de gente. De todas maneras el malecón Souza está siempre bien tranquilo. Aquí una foto que no posteé con el sol poniendose, pero con la Isla San Lorenzo al costado.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que bunas fotos, esa ultima de postal ah! Bueno ak villa esta un poco mas trankilon pero igual hay su gente, es Asia y Totoritas la cosa tb esta que revienta!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

muy cheveres las fotos ojala sigas aportando mas    
COMPAREN....












SI O NO QUE SE VE UN GRAN CAMBIO, una pregunta de que año es la primera foto porque ahora se ve mucho mas edificios que antes.
Paimei que dia fuiste a tomar las fotos ?????


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Tienes razón, sobre todo al lado derecho del Marriot se han construido muchos edificios.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

PaiMei74 said:


> Si, había harta gente en la playa y lo malo de eso es que como el mejor momento para tomar las fotos es al atardecer, pues toda la gente está volviendo de la bendita playa y claro, con pirañas incluidas en la procesión de gente. De todas maneras el malecón Souza está siempre bien tranquilo. Aquí una foto que no posteé con el sol poniendose, pero con la Isla San Lorenzo al costado.


por eso la mayoría prefiere irse más al sur


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Las fotos son de la última semana de diciembre y del 1 de enero. Es cierto, hay mas edificios construidos, sobretodo entre el Marriott y la quebrada de Armendariz.


----------



## Julio Cesar (Jan 20, 2006)

Paimei...muchisisisimas gracias por mostranos estas fotos... me hicistes llorar....como ha cambiado la costra verde..ahora si qhe hay verde...buenas fotos


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

La costra verde?? :sly: :hahaha:


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Excelentes tomasss!! Gracias PaiMei! Lima cada dia se ve mas hermosa!


----------



## Copihue (Nov 20, 2005)

Uyyyyy con estas fotos me estan dando muchas ganas de conocer Lima. Muy lindas fotos, cada dia Lima se ve mejor. Saludos!!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que Linda Lima!


----------



## elnuevougarte (May 14, 2007)

*hi*

soy nuevo y deseria si pueden subir fotos de chorrillos en el siglo 19 osea de 1800 para arriba ... graci:banana: as


----------



## vatosmart (Apr 5, 2007)

tan bonitas las fotos de lima costera-


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Las fotos estan....:drool: :drool:.............Gracias por postear Paimei :banana:


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> muy cheveres las fotos ojala sigas aportando mas
> COMPAREN....
> 
> 
> ...


ash... no puedo ver la primera foto


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Trickmetwice17 said:


> ash... no puedo ver la primera foto


^^ no me sorprende , este thread ya tiene mas de un anio.


----------



## Publi-sky (Sep 4, 2006)

Que hermosa esa parte de Lima. 

Quiero visitar Limaaaaaaaa!! :gaah:


----------



## LAR99 (Apr 27, 2007)

¿Cuántos pisos tiene el edificio más alto de Lima?


----------

